# "Install" Debian GNU LInux in /usr/local/compat/linux ?



## zodias (May 8, 2012)

Hi *a*ll,

Is it possible to "install" Debian into /usr/local/compat/linux? I see only emulators/linux_base-c6, emulators/linux_base-f10, emulators/linux_base-fc4 and emulators/linux_base-gentoo-stage3 in ports.

My goal is to run *L*inux*-*related stuff in jail instead of using VirtualBox.

And to go as far as possible: Is it possible to run Oracle DB on *BSD?


----------



## vermaden (May 8, 2012)

@zodias

You can run Debian in FreeBSD Jail:
http://blog.vx.sk/archives/22-Updated-Tutorial-Debian-GNUkFreeBSD-in-a-FreeBSD-jail.html


----------



## pkubaj (May 8, 2012)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @zodias
> 
> You can run Debian in FreeBSD Jail:
> http://blog.vx.sk/archives/22-Updated-Tutorial-Debian-GNUkFreeBSD-in-a-FreeBSD-jail.html



He meant Debian GNU/Linux, not GNU/kFreeBSD.

I know there were once ports for SUSE in ports, but they were deleted. I don't know about Debian, though. It seems that all the Linux ports so far have been based on rpm distros (excluding Gentoo). But technically, it SHOULD be possible.


----------



## zodias (May 8, 2012)

@ Vermaden

I tried  Debian GNU/kFreeBSD an year ago and it crashed all the time. As far as I have read about it, the goal is to provide Linux userland with the FreeBSD kernel stability and performance. But are packages provided for Debian GNU/kFreeBSD the same as for the Debian Gnu Linux and are they suitable for production use?


----------



## zodias (May 8, 2012)

@ Pkubaj

Well, I believe I can do some working setup with success, but what about updates, upgrades?


----------



## vermaden (May 9, 2012)

zodias said:
			
		

> And to go as far as possible: Is it possible to run Oracle DB on *BSD?


Some older versions, yes, but it*'*s not officially supported by Oracle.



			
				pkubaj said:
			
		

> He meant Debian GNU/Linux, not GNU/kFreeBSD.


Ok.



			
				zodias said:
			
		

> @ Vermaden
> 
> I tried  Debian GNU/kFreeBSD a year ago and it crashed all the time. As far as I have read about it, the goal is to provide Linux userland with the FreeBSD kernel stability and performance. But are packages provided for Debian GNU/kFreeBSD the same as for the Debian Gnu Linux and are they suitable for production use?


Don't know, I never used Debian GNU/kFreeBSD.


----------

